# Div Element auslesen



## TillHam (29. Mrz 2017)

Hallo 
 Ich versuche  eine Html Code auszulesen.
Habe aber eine Problem
Ich weiß nicht wie ich  die "81.300,00" auslesen kann.
<div text="81.300,00" class="numberScrumber" style="height:14px;">

Habe es mit dem Framework Jsoup probiert. Bekomme es aber leider nicht hin.



Wenn jemand weiß wie es geht bitte ich um Hilfe. 
Könnte auch eine anderes Framwork benutzen.


----------



## Flown (29. Mrz 2017)

Was hast du denn bisher probiert mit JSoup?


----------



## TillHam (30. Mrz 2017)

Habe es mit probiert.

Document doc = Jsoup.connect(...);

Elements elementsHtml = doc.select(div."numberScrumber");

for ( Element e :elementsHtml){
      System.out.println(e.text());
}

 So hatte ich Erfolg wenn ich eine überschrift haben wollte;


----------



## Flown (30. Mrz 2017)

Bekommst du das richtige Element heraus, das du suchst?


----------



## TillHam (30. Mrz 2017)

Ja damit hatte ich erfolg.

```
try {
        Document doc = Jsoup.connect(...);
Elements ereigniss = doc.select( "div#model-headline h1");
  
        for(Element e : ereigniss){
            System.out.println(e.text());
        }
    }catch (IOException e ){
        e.printStackTrace();
    }
```

habe damit den Text aus der h1 Überschreift bekommen .


----------



## TillHam (30. Mrz 2017)

Aber wenn ich  probiere 
<div class="contextLayerContentContainer">
<div class="contextLayerContentHeadline">Preisübersicht in €</div>

mit den gleichen Code auszulesen erhalte  ich keine Element


----------



## krgewb (30. Mrz 2017)

```
Elements elementsHtml = doc.select(div."numberScrumber");
```
Der Punkt vor dem Anführungszeichen irritert mich. Versuch doch mal etwas aderes. Zum Beispiel:

```
Elements elementsHtml = doc.select("div.numberScrumber");
```


----------



## TillHam (3. Apr 2017)

Habe ich
war mein Tippfehler


----------



## krgewb (3. Apr 2017)

Funktioniert auch nicht?


----------



## TillHam (4. Apr 2017)

ne Funktioniert leider auch nicht


----------

